# Used outboard parts



## lowe1648 (May 13, 2013)

I'm looking for a hood for my 2001 Yamaha 40 jet. I've contacted all of the used parts dealers here in Minnesota and checked ebay . Anyone have any dealers worth checking with?


----------



## lowe1648 (May 13, 2013)

The dealer wants $850 for a new hood. Found out my 2001 is actually a 97.


----------



## simbelle (May 13, 2013)

if all else fails and you still have the old hood or access to one like it, you could make one. but it seems like if you call around to all the outboard service places someone should have a an old parts motor sitting around.


----------



## RivrLivn (May 13, 2013)

Check ebay. Lots of used hoods on there. Just search for "Yamaha outboard hood".


----------



## lowe1648 (May 13, 2013)

I did check eBay. There is one hood but is for a different model 40. I have a 40mjhv which is manual tilt and pull start which limits the used hoods out there.


----------



## harleydoc (May 13, 2013)

I found my old hood on eBay it was for a new motor but the same hood look up the part number for you hood on boats.net and see what it will cross over to


----------



## harleydoc (May 13, 2013)

Check out these eBay number 

161025093442
271144105778

I just did a eBay scan thur and found these don't know if they will work but for the info I got from boats.net the year cross over I don't know about the pull start thing or not never played with the Yamaha's that much


----------



## harleydoc (May 13, 2013)

Sorry just Sean where you said it was a 97 here is one that list your model number in the sell.

281080215152


----------



## lowe1648 (May 13, 2013)

The one that's listed with the pull start hood is rough shape to say the least. I'll keep an eye on there for awhile. There are some really nice ones that are the right style but no hole for the pull start which might be a option of cutting it out and ordering the rubber gasket.


----------



## harleydoc (May 13, 2013)

lowe1648 said:


> The one that's listed with the pull start hood is rough shape to say the least. I'll keep an eye on there for awhile. There are some really nice ones that are the right style but no hole for the pull start which might be a option of cutting it out and ordering the rubber gasket.




Yeah but some paint and new stickers and se will look brand new. The price seam cheap to ma as well.


----------



## lowe1648 (May 17, 2013)

I ended up finding one at Troutt and sons. Ended up ordering my hood, new foot,grill bars,liner,and stainless impeller.
Anyone ever try to figure out some sort of tether to keep from losing your hood? I had mine come off and sink after a pretty good hit last weekend.


----------



## openseat (May 18, 2013)

If this is a frequent issue, you should glue enough foam to the hood that it floats... just kidding.

If by "tether" you mean "leash", I'd fear the hood flopping around on a tether in an "Oh sheet" moment, at speed, right behind your head while you are at the tiller.

Perhaps you can come up with something that locks or pins the two parts of the hood latch together. Kind of like a safety on a trigger.


----------



## Canoeman (May 22, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315115#p315115 said:


> openseat » 18 May 2013, 01:21[/url]"]If this is a frequent issue, you should glue enough foam to the hood that it floats... just kidding.
> 
> If by "tether" you mean "leash", I'd fear the hood flopping around on a tether in an "Oh sheet" moment, at speed, right behind your head while you are at the tiller.
> 
> Perhaps you can come up with something that locks or pins the two parts of the hood latch together. Kind of like a safety on a trigger.



I think you should have gotten the ugly one.. glue a sh!t ton of foam around it.. yup =D>


----------

